# Rib Loin Bacon and a Ham



## skandic (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi,

Not exactly sure what to call this but I bought a pork rib loin and decided to make a bacon out of it. Perhaps it would be more appropriate to call it a ham, or, perhaps a bacon style ham. Anyways, for the purpose of this article I will call it Rib Loin Bacon. I also had a small pork roast and decided to make this one into a ham for next weekend Easter dinner.

Recipe for Rib Loin Bacon

1626 g of pork approx. 2.5 inches thick

28.5 g of sea salt

81.3 g of brown sugar

2.8 g of pink salt

Recipe for Ham

1015 g of pork approx. 2 inches thick at centre (not sure what cut of pork it is)

17.8 g of sea salt

50.8 g of brown sugar

1.76 g pink salt

Here is a picture of the raw meat (Rib Loin on Right)













photo 1.JPG



__ skandic
__ Mar 29, 2015






Then placed the meat in separate ziplock bags for curing. Let them cure for 9 days. Here is a picture after curing and left to form a pellicle.













photo 2.JPG



__ skandic
__ Mar 29, 2015






Let them air dry in fridge for 2 days and then placed on the smoker. Used one pan of Cherry and one pan of Apple.













photo 3.JPG



__ skandic
__ Mar 29, 2015


















photo 4.JPG



__ skandic
__ Mar 29, 2015


















photo 5.JPG



__ skandic
__ Mar 29, 2015






Then I sliced the Rib Loin Bacon and had breakfast. The slicer in the picture is a "Rival" brand. Got it about 20 years ago or more. It is a small compact slicer that is easy to clean and has served me well. The Ham I placed in the freezer for next weekend.













photo 1.JPG



__ skandic
__ Mar 29, 2015


















photo 2.JPG



__ skandic
__ Mar 29, 2015


















photo 3.JPG



__ skandic
__ Mar 29, 2015


















photo 4.JPG



__ skandic
__ Mar 29, 2015






Overall, I am very pleased with the results. Next time, I may use a little less sugar probably around the 3% mark and slice the rib loin bacon a little thicker.

Hope you enjoyed the pics and the narration.

In Solidarity,

Skandic


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 29, 2015)

Looks Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Nice Job!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I call the one showing the round bone a "Ham Steak".

And the big one you sliced up, I call Canadian Bacon if sliced thin, or Cured & Smoked Pork Chops if sliced Thick.

Like in this Step by Step:

*Boneless Cured & Smoked Pork Chops and Canadian Bacon*

Bear


----------



## skandic (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks for the compliments and info on the naming of cuts. I think this is the 3rd or 4th time that I cured pork as bacon / ham and I have to say that the quality is far superior to commercial varieties. And more satisfying of course. I think I may invest in a better smoker this summer.

In Solidarity,

Skandic


----------



## rmmurray (Mar 29, 2015)

Great job Skandic! I bet it was tasty!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 29, 2015)

That all looks great !  Thumbs Up


----------



## gary s (Mar 29, 2015)

Man that looks great,  Nice job !!!     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## bladebuilder (Mar 29, 2015)

Great looking back bacon! Hows the weather on the Rock?


----------



## b-one (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm with Gary on this one great looking bacon!:points1:


----------



## skandic (Mar 30, 2015)

RMMurray said:


> Great job Skandic! I bet it was tasty!



Thanks RM, yes it was great



WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That all looks great !  Thumbs Up



Thanks waterinhole, I am pleased with the turnout



gary s said:


> Man that looks great,  Nice job !!!     :points1:
> 
> Gary



Thanks Gary, not exactly sure what to do with the point but I appreciate it.



Bladebuilder said:


> Great looking back bacon! Hows the weather on the Rock?



Thanks Blade, the weather is good but there is a meat shortage due to the ferries not able to get across. Apparently the worse pack ice in decades.



b-one said:


> I'm with Gary on this one great looking bacon!:points1:



Thanks b-one, I strive for perfection but still a way to go, but I don't mind trying


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 30, 2015)

Wow.   Looks awesome.  

Where did you get the rib loin?


----------



## skandic (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks Farmer, I bought it at the grocery store a while back I believe 1.99 per lb or 4.39 per kg. I should have wrote it down but forgot.


----------



## skandic (Apr 5, 2015)

image.jpg



__ skandic
__ Apr 5, 2015





Update: just are the ham for Easter Dinner and it was fantastic. Perhaps a little less sugar, but it was a very nice smoky flavour. . Everyone lived it and was much better than store bought. Should have taken more pictures but here is one that is sliced up.

In Solidarity


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 5, 2015)

Love the color! Happy Easter!


----------



## gary s (Apr 5, 2015)

Looks good to me

Gary


----------



## skandic (Apr 6, 2015)

[/quote]





Woodcutter said:


> Love the color! Happy Easter!



Thanks woodcutter, I find cherry wood puts a nice rich colour to the meat.

In solidarity,

Skandic


----------



## skandic (Apr 6, 2015)

gary s said:


> Looks good to me
> 
> Gary



Thanks Gary, it was good indeed.


----------



## bladebuilder (Apr 18, 2015)

Looks really good!! Sorry for the tardy post


----------



## backyardboss (Apr 20, 2015)

Looks great, and thanks for the tip on the rather inexpensive handy little slicer!


----------



## disco (Apr 23, 2015)

Whatever you call it, that bacon and the ham look terrific!







Disco


----------



## stashed (Apr 25, 2015)

Hello there! Looks delicious! Was wondering about the smoke time and temp. Thanks!


----------



## twoalpha (Apr 25, 2015)

Really great looking smoke. Thank for the Q view.


----------



## skandic (Apr 28, 2015)

Bladebuilder said:


> Looks really good!! Sorry for the tardy post :biggrin:



Thanks Blade. I had good reviews from my friends



Backyardboss said:


> Looks great, and thanks for the tip on the rather inexpensive handy little slicer!



No problem, I am sure everyone here has some good tips to make this a more enjoyable hobby.



Disco said:


> Whatever you call it, that bacon and the ham look terrific!
> 
> :points1:
> 
> Disco



Thanks Disco it came out really nice.



stashed said:


> Hello there! Looks delicious! Was wondering about the smoke time and temp. Thanks!



Hi stashed, not really sure of the temperature but I did use two pans of wood and was about 2 hours in the smoker. Thanks for looking


----------

